
Governor signs bill requiring California corporate boards to include women - zdragnar
http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-pol-ca-governor-women-corporate-boards-20180930-story.html#
======
zdragnar
> "By the end of July 2021, a minimum of two women must sit on boards with
> five members, and there must be at least three women on boards with six or
> more members. Companies that fail to comply face fines of $100,000 for a
> first violation and $300,000 for a second or subsequent violation."

------
LinuxBender
In my opinion, this law enforces sexism and encourages adding token board
members. I am not a lawyer, but I believe it would be trivial to game this
system.

